# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  A short trip to wild pitcher plants garden

## kuching

My friend from France, Fabrice & his girlfriend are spending their vacation in Malaysian Borneo. This is their first time to see the wild pitcher plant of Borneo. On May 26, Robert & I brought them to see some beautiful pitcher plants in the secret gardens near our hometown, Kuching.



The first location: A limestone hill near Kuching.






Robert (left), Fabrice (right) and his girlfriend are busy taking the photo of _Nepenthes northiana_.





The big pitcher of _Nepenthes northiana_.





According to Robert, this big _N. northiana_  has been there for so many years but luckily, the commercial collector didn't find it.

----------


## kuching

The upper pitcher of N. northiana on the limestone cliff;




The limestone formation and the natural ditch.





Less than 3 metre from the first location where a natural cross hybrid species of pitcher plant, _Nepenthes mirabilis_  x _Nepenthes northiana_  was found last month, there is a bigger population of the same hybrid species. Robert found this hybrid long before yuping (from Kalimantan) & I discovered it last month.




_Nepenthes mirabilis_ x _Nepenthes northiana_:

----------


## kuching

_Nepenthes mirabilis_ x _Nepenthes northiana_:





_Nepenthes mirabilis_ x _Nepenthes northiana_:




_Nepenthes mirabilis_ x _Nepenthes northiana_:





Last location: A kerangas forest near Matang.

----------


## kuching

The big plant of _Nepenthes rafflesiana_.





The lower pitcher of _Nepenthes rafflesiana_:




Others:


The flowers of _Mussaenda mutabilis_. (Family : Rubiaceae)





Unidentified species.





More here:


http://www.ibanorum.netfirms.com/bux.htm

----------


## benny

Fabrice must be 'over the moon' to have Robert and yourself taking them around. No way they can do this on their own, even with paid guides from tourist agencies!

Cheers,

----------

